# Cómo abrir archivos .2ch ?



## polilapo (Nov 9, 2017)

Buenos dias, he bajado música en archivo torrent y al descomprimirlo tengo archivos .toc y .2ch, como hago para poder escucharlo en foobar2000. Gracias. ...


----------

